# FINALLY have a website



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

#1Painters said:


> We are talking about skilled trade services here...


Who cares what the subject is, a .com doesn't make you more legit and it's not the ONLY legit extension in the US. Does it take more to rank, sure, but that will change as times change.

I still see legit contractors with a yahoo, hotmail or gmail e-mail address on their card.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Didn't you know your a hack if you ain't got .com


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

BCConstruction said:


> Didn't you know your a hack if you ain't got .com


Apparently you are not legit if you don't have a .com, but you can run step flashing all day long at you are legit as hell.


----------



## #1Painters (Jan 22, 2015)

TNTSERVICES said:


> Who cares what the subject is, a .com doesn't make you more legit and it's not the ONLY legit extension in the US. Does it take more to rank, sure, but that will change as times change.
> 
> I still see legit contractors with a yahoo, hotmail or gmail e-mail address on their card.



It matters the subject... I think this discussion is going over your head.


A non-profit organization can have a .org and get away with it in Canada or the U.S.A.


But a Skilled trade service with .org ... yeah right...


and .net works for business such as internet providers and ect


But not skilled trade... Certain domains are socially 'acceptable' depending on the service provided. 


And your examples are not acceptable with skilled trades, period.



LOL.... give me a break... " legit contractors with a yahoo, hotmail or gmail e-mail address on their card."


Yeah right, I don't know what planet your on but having [email protected] comes of as 'unprofessional'.


I know your business has a proper domain address but imagine if you had the hotmail.com instead of the tntservices.com... lol... how corny is that.





Real business men only use their websites email clients.


----------

